# Kawasaki Mule 610 XC Vs Honda Pioneer 500



## banpouchi

Mule rides rougher and Honda has no bed, just a rack. Would like to know opinions from owners.

Thanks


----------



## atcfisherman

It all depends on what your going to use it for.

I have a Kawasaki Mule 610 XC camo with the larger bighorn tires. It is only used at the farm.

*Kawasaki Mule 610 XC 4x4* 
Pros: 
Good size for a small UTV, quality built machine, easy to slide in on the bench seat

Cons: 
Motor under powered, very rough ride, WOT only about 25mph

*Honda Pioneer 500*
Pros:
Top Honda quality
More powerful motor
IRS suspension makes it ride much smoother than the mule

Cons:
Lacks a bed

But you can add a small bed as pictured below.


----------



## banpouchi

Thanks Mr Fisherman, That about sums it up except about $500 difference in price. As I have back problems and old, will try to deal on Honda. Wish I could find out something about a Kymco. Looked at one and rode in it and was impressed. Came home and read the reviews and can not find any bad thing to say. Hell I bought a Hyundai in 2002 also and the best car I have owned. Really confused right now on what to do. Trying to find some Kymco owners to get their opinion.

Again Thanks.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Take a ride on a Yamaha Viking as well before you pull the trigger. Lots of good deals on brand new leftovers on cycletrader.com.


----------



## banpouchi

Thanks Mr. Skeeter. I am looking on there and will actually go in person to look tomorrow. Being on fixed income, can't go to high/


----------



## yellowskeeter

I saw some 2015 new at dealer for under 10 for the 3 seater. I had a 2015 VI 6 seater quoted at $11,500 out of Dallas. You can always pin a couple dealers against each other for even a better deal. I'm pretty sure any 2015 the dealers are ready to dump. This goes for all, not only Yamaha.


----------



## atcfisherman

When I consider my next one, it will be between the following and why.

*Polaris Ranger*

Price about the same as others
Industry leader for SxS
Arguably the most comfortable ride
 *Yamaha Viking*

Price about the same as others
Yamaha quality
Seats 3 people side by side
*Honda Pioneer*

Price is a little higher, but similar
Honda quality - pretty much bullet proof
The new 1000cc motor is a beast, but the 700cc motor is down on power
The 500cc works well with it's size
*Kawasaki Mule Pro*

Price about the same
Kawasaki quality
The new 3 cylinder motor has 50 hp and is very good
Finally have IRS and the ride is smooth
Comes with doors
*Can-Am*

Price is higher than others
Quality is good
Innovations are top notch
Most powerful motors in each class
Smooth ride
*Arctic Cat Prowler*

Price about the same as others
Quality is average
IRS has most wheel travel than others
Great ground clearance


----------



## banpouchi

Went with Honda. Believe it or not, got a 16 cheaper than I could get anyone who had a 15 to beat. One guy told me that the guy quoting the 16 was low balling me. He wasn't and I bought. Honda in Conroe won.


----------



## captMike

*Kawasaki Mule 610 XC Bs Honda Pioneer 500*

Good luck and enjoy, glad you got a great deal. When you get it rigged out send us some pics.


----------



## mley1

I may ruffle a few feathers with this comment. There is NO OTHER company that can beat the quality of a Honda. NONE. PERIOD. 

I've ridden Kawasaki, Polaris, Yamaha, Susuckie, some China made atv's, and Honda's. Honda's have been the ONLY brand that's never left me stranded, and never required a trip to the shop for repairs. I can't count the number of friends, and acquaintances, who've had problems with the others. The only brand that even comes close to Honda on quality is Kawasaki in my opinion. Their Mule's are pretty good. The agency I work for uses their Mules for work around their facilities. The one at my facility has been in service for about 20yrs. We opened the facility January 1, 1996, and I used it to drive the bossman around the grounds. It's still there today in service. All of the Honda's I've owned have been exemplary. NONE required any repairs, only routine maintenance. 

Congrats on getting a Honda! You're going to enjoy it.


----------



## atcfisherman

Well, opinions are all out there. All make good machines and all have lemons. If I were to rate them solely based on quality, it would be the following.

1st Honda
2nd Yamaha
3rd Kawasaki
4th Can-Am
5th Suzuki
6th Polaris
7th Arctic Cat
8th Chinese knock off

The top 4 are all very close in reliability. I use my ATV/UTV's on the farm, at the deer lease and a few times at 3 riding parks. I don't abuse them, but I do use them for their designed purposes. I have owned the following:

1997 Kawasaki 2500 Mule 4x2
Put over 9K hours and finally had to change the shocks and do a major tune up. Only went through 3 belts and it was used everyday on the farm.

1997 Honda Recon 4x2
Good little ATV, but had problems with the foot shifter and tranny.

1998 Yamaha Timberwolf 250 4x4
Great little ATV that was light a mountain goat. Breaks had to be replaced more than I would have expected, but nothing else.

2004 Kawasaki 700 Prairie 4x4 
Very powerful 4x4 with a v-twin 700. No issues at all!

2005 Kawasaki 750 Brute Force 4x4 IRS
Extremely powerful awesome riding ATV. Only problem I had was a bolt came out of one of the front A-Arms while driving down to one of the hay fields. Other than that, awesome ATV.

2007 Polaris Sportsman 800 X2 Delux (2-Seater) 4x4
Extremely powerful and smooth riding ATV with a dump bed and 2nd seat. It was in the shop about 3 months total over a two year period because it kept overheating. Most of the problem was with the dealer.

2009 Suzuki King Quad 750 4x4
Very powerful and smooth riding ATV. Still have it and not a single problem.

2013 Kawasaki Mule 61 XC 4x4
Good little UTV that works well on the farm. Have not had a single issue with it, but it is under powered and rough ridding. But works well checking fences, etc.


----------

